# Few from metering practice (attn. Timor)



## PixelRabbit (Aug 4, 2014)

So this weekend our dear Timor and his beautiful wife came up and we started off with him teaching me how to use a light meter and the zone system.  Here are a few from the roll we shot practicing!  



img060w by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




Oh how I wish I hit focus better on this one!  Paws didn't stay long.



img055w by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






img048 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




Ah snuck a shot of Timor and Miss Alice!



img047 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a GREAT shot of Paws!!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2014)

Pretty good shots, Judi. The last shot has a wide tonal range. I am really drawn to the glare-covered window on that old Chevy truck in the weeds, for some reason.

I can imagine Timor asking you Zone System questions, like,"Now, what zone are we aiming to place the metered area at?" and so on. And also more obscure stuff also, like, "Now Judi, we know that Ansel Adams is to _doing_ photography using the Zone System as Minor White is to ______________ with the zone system." Stuff like that!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Lol D! He fried my brain this weekend! lol!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 4, 2014)

what light meter is he using a sekonic 508 ?


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 4, 2014)

Might not be the best c&c in the history of the world,  but I like the photo of the cat.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 4, 2014)

What don't you like about focus in the cat shot ? the most important thing the cat looks in focus, that is the best shot


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 4, 2014)

The cat/the screen does look more in focus than the rest of the picture, but a fun shot - you got some nice photos.

What in the world does Timor's T shirt say?? lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks all!



gsgary said:


> what light meter is he using a sekonic 508 ?



Oh lord I don't remember, you'll have to ask him.



gsgary said:


> What don't you like about focus in the cat shot ? the most important thing the cat looks in focus, that is the best shot



I think it's that the majority is oof that's throwing me a bit and I'm so familiar with the cat I expect to see more of his markings and the screen is toning them down.



vintagesnaps said:


> The cat/the screen does look more in focus than the rest of the picture, but a fun shot - you got some nice photos.
> 
> What in the world does Timor's T shirt say?? lol



Thanks Sharon, his shirt says "Got Beer?" lol!!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 4, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recognised piwo i drank loads in Poland with my partners family


----------



## timor (Aug 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I can imagine Timor asking you Zone System questions, like,"Now, what zone are we aiming to place the metered area at?" and so on. And also more obscure stuff also, like, "Now Judi, we know that Ansel Adams is to _doing_ photography using the Zone System as Minor White is to ______________ with the zone system." Stuff like that!


 Ha, no, we never got that far. Judy had first time in her life independent meter in her hand and right-a-way spot and we didn't have much time,. it was already past six afternoon, light was fading. First thing I wanted her to accustom to is that spot is always showing settings for zone 5 and how to discover dynamic range of the subject.


----------



## timor (Aug 4, 2014)

gsgary said:


> what light meter is he using a sekonic 508 ?


No Gary, we were using Sekonic 758 and Sekonic 398 as a verification.


----------



## timor (Aug 4, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> The cat/the screen does look more in focus than the rest of the picture,


 Hey, how much DoF you gonna have shooting with f 1.4 from two feet ? Judy did good job getting the most important things into the focus plane. She was using Pentax Spotmatic F with SMC Takumar 50/1.4 first time in her life and that was sixth or seventh frame. She did excellent job in given conditions.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 5, 2014)

timor said:


> No Gary, we were using Sekonic 758 and Sekonic 398 as a verification.



The more expensive one


----------



## timor (Aug 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > No Gary, we were using Sekonic 758 and Sekonic 398 as a verification.
> ...


the only one I could buy factory new.


----------

